# [world] ce passer des icons theme

## Biloute

Voilà que les icones gnomes sont imposés par défaut avec firefox maintenant

```
# emerge firefox-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0  51 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0  28 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Storable-2.20  174 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0  46 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.20  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.900.0  USE="-test" 425 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.180.0  70 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90  69 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.2.1.2  USE="-branding" 13,682 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-bin-10.0.2  USE="-startup-notification" LINGUAS="fr -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 11 packages (10 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 14,543 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

```
# equery d virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0

 * These packages depend on virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0:

www-client/firefox-bin-10.0.2 (virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme)

xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8 (!minimal ? virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme)
```

Jusqu'à présent j'en ai jamais eu besoin et je voudrais m'en passer car j'utilise un autre theme custom.

----------

## guilc

C'est virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme qui le pousse dans tes MAJ.

Il suffit d'avoir l'un des themes donnés dans dans le virtual installé pour qu'il ne veuille plus installer le theme gnome :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme
> 
> x11-themes/faenza-icon-theme
> ...

 

La raison est que ces themes respectent un "standard" et fournissent un set minimal d'icônes nécessaires à firefox.

Rien ne t'empêche d'avoir l'un de ceux là, et d'en utiliser un autre. Simplement, s'il manque un icône dans le theme que tu utilises, il y aura en théorie bascule vers le theme "standard" pour l'icône manquant.

----------

